# Excel in a 10 gallon



## Spankey (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a ten that I want to move my plants to. I have DIY CO2 but I want to use excel instead. Would I get better results with the excel? I will be using a coralife 65watt fixture over the 10 gallon for light. I have mostly easy to grow plants, hygo, anacharis,hornwort, and cypts. When I do the move I want to use some of the carpet like plants and would have red cherry shrimp and maybe some white cloud minnows. So would this work?


----------



## bathysphere (Jan 30, 2006)

6.5 watts per gallon is a *lot* of light, i think with that much you'd be better off with co2


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

bathysphere said:


> 6.5 watts per gallon is a *lot* of light, i think with that much you'd be better off with co2


You'd be better off with Pressurized CO2! If you can't go that route, I would add both the DIY and the Excel. The 65w bulb is going to give you some light spillage over the sides of the tank since it is 23" long. Also, I'm not sure how the light will spread to the front of the aquarium.

I ran 3wpg (two regular light strips) over my 10g for about 2 months and used Excel. I had some algae issues so I would assume you would be in for trouble by having 6wpg and only using Excel.


----------



## Spankey (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok I can set up the DIY. Thanks. I may look into a new light fixture for the 10 gallon.Know of anywhere I can get a reasonably priced light fixture for my ten gallon thats less than 6 watts per gallon? Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

AH Supply has light kits that fit a 10 gallon tank, either a dual 13 watt or a 36 watt.


----------



## Spankey (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks forgot about AH. I was thinking of the 13x2 kit. Even then should I use the DIY co2 and excel?


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

I use the 2x13W kit on a 10g, and i would definately suggest CO2, or at least excell


----------

